
Show HN: I wrote a simple simulation of the economy to show how money is created - chewxy
http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/chewxy/economy-sim/blob/master/How%20To%20Make%20Money.ipynb
======
chewxy
Here's the write up: [http://blog.chewxy.com/2016/09/30/how-to-make-
money/](http://blog.chewxy.com/2016/09/30/how-to-make-money/)

Here're the slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/chewxy/how-to-make-money-how-
money-i...](https://speakerdeck.com/chewxy/how-to-make-money-how-money-is-
created-in-the-economy)

Here's a version of the same iPython Notebook that you can play with (choose
Python3 kernel): [http://mybinder.org/repo/chewxy/economy-
sim](http://mybinder.org/repo/chewxy/economy-sim)

the titles were a bit click-baity but that's mainly because we had competing
meetup groups for the night.

------
fiatjaf
"Money is abstract" is a common misconception normal people make about money.
This guy has gone from this to the idea that money is a concrete good, then
back to "money is abstract", as he became more acquainted with modern economic
theory -- which is, of course, a crazy delirium.

~~~
chewxy
Hm. perhaps I was unclear. Money is abstract in the same way voltage and
current and frequency are abstract - you can't touch or grab a Hertz.

In the same way voltage, current and frequency have units of measurements
(volt, amp and hertz), money has varying units of measurements too (American
Dollars, and over here in Oz we have our own Dollaridoo)

~~~
fiatjaf
That's exactly the point. A hertz is abstract, a dollar is not. A gold coin
wasn't. Just like an apple is not abstract, money isn't also.

(Unless you're talking about the general concept of "money", which is of
course abstract, but the general concept of "apple" is abstract also.)

